# Homeowner v. Fishermen - Escambia 11/12/2016



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you own a home on the water or are an inshore fishermen please understand the following:



*Title XXVIII*
NATURAL RESOURCES; CONSERVATION, RECLAMATION, AND USE*Chapter 372 *
WILDLIFE*View Entire Chapter*
*372.705 Harassment of hunters, trappers, or fishers.*-- 
(1) A person may not intentionally, within a publicly or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body: 
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another. (b) Attempt to disturb fish, game, or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another. (2) Any person who violates this section commits a Level Two violation under s. 372.83. 
*History.*--s. 2, ch. 90-170; s. 27, ch. 2006-304. 


Here's a link:


http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...tring=&URL=Ch0372/Sec705.htm&StatuteYear=2006


----------



## Gator_Mcklusky (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds like you had some recent problems out there fishing. If that is the case please provide an address so I can go fish it.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's the story:

On Friday a buddy & I decided to hit some dock lights with the fly rods. We launched around 10:00 PM and scooted across Escambia Bay to some of my favorite dock lights. I've fished these docks A LOT over the years - both day and night. I generally only fish them with fly rods too, so it's not like I'm chucking big lures with treble hooks all over the place - I rarely even snag the dock.

Well, I noticed that a neighbor about 5 - 6 docks down had recently installed an underwater light and we decided to check it out.

As we approached the dock, there was a nice red just barely cruising through the light. As I stripped off some line to get ready to cast I heard something big hit the water and was immediately hit with the splash. I almost jumped off the casting platform it scared me so bad!

Next, the homeowner starts yelling at us about we can't fish his dock and we need to move on. A large shouting match ensues - words were said, more things were thrown at us by the homeowner (fist to softball sized pieces of broken concrete), and threats were made. 

Cops were supposedly called by the homeowner, but I felt it was safer to move away from the dock before the cops go there. I felt it was in everyone's best interest - plus the guy had taken several pictures of us during the event. 

IF YOU ARE THE HOMEOWNER - Please PM me.

Thankfully I didn't have anything "heavy" rigged up or else I'd probably be in the lock-up for slinging lead at said home owner.

For you homeowners - I'm sure it sucks having your gelcoat chipped, hooks stuck in your docklines, docks, and everything else in between. For that, unfortunately, is the price you have to pay for living on the water in an area that gets fished a lot.

For my fellow fishermen - be careful out there!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gator_Mcklusky said:


> Sounds like you had some recent problems out there fishing. If that is the case please provide an address so I can go fish it.


 
I'm thinking about planning a PFF raft up real soon.


----------



## Gator_Mcklusky (Sep 20, 2016)

60hertz said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> On Friday a buddy & I decided to hit some dock lights with the fly rods. We launched around 10:00 PM and scooted across Escambia Bay to some of my favorite dock lights. I've fished these docks A LOT over the years - both day and night. I generally only fish them with fly rods too, so it's not like I'm chucking big lures with treble hooks all over the place - I rarely even snag the dock.
> 
> ...


 
Damn sounds like an attempted assault by the homeowner. Could have killed someone.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I would have had the guy arrested!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's ridiculous, I'm sorry to hear you had to go through that. You should have stayed around until the police showed up. Sounds like they would have been on your side and the homeowner may have had some issues with them. Throwing stuff at you is dangerous and uncalled for.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> That's ridiculous, I'm sorry to hear you had to go through that. You should have stayed around until the police showed up. Sounds like they would have been on your side and the homeowner may have had some issues with them. Throwing stuff at you is dangerous and uncalled for.


I don't think that they actually called the cops.

I wanted to call the cops, but I wanted to fish more.

One thing is for certain - I will fish his dock EVERY trip I make. Every. Damn. One of them.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I think you need to show up with a fleet of boats and see how much concrete he feels like chunking....


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

How about a water cannon and a couple of flood lights if you are the homeowner? That would keep the crusty ole fisherman out....

If I lived on the water I would have a super soaker filled with menhaden oil #savage


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

polar21 said:


> How about a water cannon and a couple of flood lights if you are the homeowner? That would keep the crusty ole fisherman out....
> 
> If I lived on the water I would have a super soaker filled with menhaden oil #savage


A water cannon or super soaker is still harassment and against the law


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd have a hard time leaving and not calling the law of he was throwing concrete at me. I'd hate to have someone else unexpecting get hit by that and knowing I could have done something about it.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Is a water cannon considered harassment?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

polar21 said:


> Is a water cannon considered harassment?


I believe so unfortunately, certain generations can't handle getting wet. Might wash the sand out of their vjj


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'd have a hard time leaving and not calling the law of he was throwing concrete at me. I'd hate to have someone else unexpecting get hit by that and knowing I could have done something about it.


You are right.

There's a little more to the story of my fishing partner - the person is somewhat of a local business figure and he doesn't want his name involved with any kind of public record. He is a good friend, and I have to honor his request to "move along."

I have the contact information of the homeowner and he will be visited by the authorities today.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> I believe so unfortunately, certain generations can't handle getting wet. Might wash the sand out of their vjj


If you're trying to keep a legal fishermen or hunter from fishing or hunting then it's harassment.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

60hertz said:


> You are right.
> 
> There's a little more to the story of my fishing partner - the person is somewhat of a local business figure and he doesn't want his name involved with any kind of public record. He is a good friend, and I have to honor his request to "move along."
> 
> I have the contact information of the homeowner and he will be visited by the authorities today.


I'm no way judging your decision. I would just personally be tore up if I saw on the Channel 3 news someone got serious hurt or killed by this jackass. Hopefully the guy realizes how bad he screwed up and will leave you alone. He's just one bad division away from being in prison the rest of his life.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If I owned waterfront property I would put lights and fish attractors out. And have a sign with a 5 gallon bucket below it stating if you catch fish here please donate a couple bucks to help with the electric bill. Problem solved.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'm no way judging your decision. I would just personally be tore up if I saw on the Channel 3 news someone got serious hurt or killed by this jackass. Hopefully the guy realizes how bad he screwed up and will leave you alone. He's just one bad division away from being in prison the rest of his life.


I agree with you. I'm going to file some type of report and have someone in the LEO world pay him a visit.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Some homeowners get territorial for some reason. SRS Choctaw side is full of 'em. There's one light in particular down there I fish every time even if there's nothing running through it for the same reason. I understand some anglers may act like dumb asses and talk loudly while they're trying to sleep but me and my crew are not. Two duck season ago a homeowner decided it was a good idea to paddle his big ass orange kayak over to our spread because we were shooting to loudly and he was trying to enjoy the morning. A huge"wad" flew over and we sent a nice big barrage. He called the law and the game warden gave him a ticket for hunters harassment. :thumbup: karma


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> If I owned waterfront property I would put lights and fish attractors out. And have a sign with a 5 gallon bucket below it stating if you catch fish here please donate a couple bucks to help with the electric bill. Problem solved.


No tellin what folks would put in that bucket.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

But it would all be filmed and recorded. Boat numbers and all. Hell I can't afford the 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## JaYoung (Nov 14, 2016)

Are the fish hitting today?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a dock down in big lagoon that needs a PFF raft party as well.


----------



## JaYoung (Nov 14, 2016)

I was hoping somebody would tell me if it is to early to go out around 2:30 pm to start kayak trolling or should I wait to later in the day? New to the area would like good advice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't run into controversy yet, YET? I have run into folks that notice me fishing and turn the lights out. No biggie, move on! If a jackwagon wants to start throwing crap, LEO will be called. I try to make a point that if I hang a dock and can't get my bait/lure back, I cut the line. I won't trespass on a dock.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

JaYoung said:


> I was hoping somebody would tell me if it is to early to go out around 2:30 pm to start kayak trolling or should I wait to later in the day? New to the area would like good advice.


 
Are you lost?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was not throwing stuff at you, I was giving you more structure to fish you ungrateful bastard!!!


...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I understand the frustration on both sides. I've twice had my bait traps pulled up and lines cut, doors broken because (I assume) some angler snagged the trap with his lure. Have cameras now so at least I can see the d-bag in action.

I also fish a bunch of dock lights. The worst has been a homeowner cutting of the lights as I fish them. Fair enough. And that has been rare.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

JaYoung said:


> I was hoping somebody would tell me if it is to early to go out around 2:30 pm to start kayak trolling or should I wait to later in the day? New to the area would like good advice.


Sounds like you've fished the same dock and that the homeowner may have connected once or twice.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

60hertz said:


> Sounds like you've fished the same dock and that the homeowner may have connected once or twice.


I think that's the only funny thing I've ever seen you post on here.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

sealark said:


> If I owned waterfront property I would put lights and fish attractors out. And have a sign with a 5 gallon bucket below it stating if you catch fish here please donate a couple bucks to help with the electric bill. Problem solved.


A buddy and I offered to help a dock owner with his bill because we always catch fish there. He laughed and said he wouldn't have it any other way, but of course the occasional hook in the rope does bother him. Otherwise he said to fish on!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The situation is over (for now, anyway.)

LEO is in the process of making contact with the homeowner right now.

Thanks for everyone's input and feedback.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

60hertz said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> On Friday a buddy & I decided to hit some dock lights with the fly rods. We launched around 10:00 PM and scooted across Escambia Bay to some of my favorite dock lights. I've fished these docks A LOT over the years - both day and night. I generally only fish them with fly rods too, so it's not like I'm chucking big lures with treble hooks all over the place - I rarely even snag the dock.
> 
> ...



Was it Kim?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

60hertz said:


> ...For you homeowners - I'm sure it sucks having your gelcoat chipped, hooks stuck in your docklines, docks, and everything else in between. For that, unfortunately, is the price you have to pay for living on the water in an area that gets fished a lot.


Wrong. 

Getting dings in my boats gelcoat or having someone in my family get stuck with one of your rusty hooks...is not a price I have to pay.

Learn how to cast or refrain from casting towards the homeowner's boat or dock.

Courtesy is a two way street.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fishing docks*

I remember fishing Levin's dock years ago. Catching a few reds. Some guy walks out on the dock about 10:00 and I was getting ready to move on. Instead he ask if we wanted a drink or anything and started talking fishing for about another half hour. Wish more dock owners were like that.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been on the fence about putting structure and underwater lights at my dock.... If I ever do, it will be accepted that people are going to find and fish it and I will be OK with it as long as they are courteous and don't trespass on the dock for any reason.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Structure.....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a dock light and it attracts a whole bunch of fish I mean a whole bunch. I got it for entertainment for the most part. People fish it from time to time and I have no problem with that at all. It's not like it is easy pickings. Majority of the time they won't bite anything anyway. Only problem I would have is if they were loud or they hook my light and pull it out of place or pound lead off my boat. Otherwise have at it. And NO I am not gonna tell you where I live!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a underwater light. It attracts an amazing amount of fish. When I see someone come up I go out and ask if they are catching anything. I don't inshore fish but we do enjoy watching all the fish feed around the light. I turn it of at 9 pm during the week unless I see someone fishing it. I then go tell them I was going to turn the light off but if they want to stay and fish it I will leave it on. I have met some nice people doing this!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I didnt read through the posts but here is mine.

Ive been on the water for 16 years now and feel blessed to be able to afford it. 

My dock has 2 Deep Glow underwater lights plus amber lights down low on the corners. More fish are caught on the amber lights. The Deep Glow lights give me security because they light up a big area all around the boat and up the sides.

I have tons, yes, tons of rubble under and around all sides of the dock. Legal Black Snapper and young Grouper live there in the summer. They are now gone.

My neighbors also have the green underwater lights.

Anyone is allowed to fish around my dock because the law says so. 

You just cant get on the dock or tie off on the dock. I do get a few lures that get hung up but not many.

Actually we (homeowners) dont really own the dock. The state allows us to put it there. Thats the way I understand it.

Mine is getting repairs and pilings replaced right now. Thats an easy 20k...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm. It saying it's the dock you refer to, but if u published the address of a good dock to fish right here I am sure it would get a lot of new traffic. ?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Most everyone around P cola knows where OM lives.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Policeman, That bad man threw rocks at me..... boo hoo boo hoo.... I am so scared, I thought he was gonna get me....he threw rocks at me.... 

couldnt resist, grown adult men (or women) cant work something like this out, without calling the Police. I have never fished a dock at night or day, but does it really have to get to the point to call the Police....


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I am sorry that I lost my temper with you, I am just so stressed out about Hillary loosing the election and I had just returned from protesting in downtown Pensacola. I just could not take it anymore once I thought I saw a Trump sticker on your boat.........


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jim, you just said it, you don't do it. Many do.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Mr. Policeman, That bad man threw rocks at me..... boo hoo boo hoo.... I am so scared, I thought he was gonna get me....he threw rocks at me....
> 
> couldnt resist, grown adult men (or women) cant work something like this out, without calling the Police. I have never fished a dock at night or day, but does it really have to get to the point to call the Police....


Yeah no shit, don't hold anyone accountable for their actions. Bet you'd think different if he was throwing rocks at you and hit you or your boat. There is some short temper people out there and it doesn't take long for them to get to that point. But like you said you've never fished a dock so you wouldn't understand. We had a guy in Santa Rosa sound walk to the end of his dock and never said a word, throws a brick at us, hits the boat and walks off. Guess we should have just ignored that too huh?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

M-80


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Mr. Policeman, That bad man threw rocks at me..... boo hoo boo hoo.... I am so scared, I thought he was gonna get me....he threw rocks at me....
> 
> couldnt resist, grown adult men (or women) cant work something like this out, without calling the Police. I have never fished a dock at night or day, but does it really have to get to the point to call the Police....


You're right, if it was up to me, I wouldn't want to call the police if they threw chunks of concrete at me... I'd go up there and beat them with the fat end of a bream buster. But, we live in a civilized society, where you don't throw rocks, and you won't get your ass beat if you're lucky.


----------



## Gator_Mcklusky (Sep 20, 2016)

Realtor said:


> Mr. Policeman, That bad man threw rocks at me..... boo hoo boo hoo.... I am so scared, I thought he was gonna get me....he threw rocks at me....
> 
> couldnt resist, grown adult men (or women) cant work something like this out, without calling the Police. I have never fished a dock at night or day, but does it really have to get to the point to call the Police....


Wow. Just Wow.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol ya'll just got baited right in with a post.... lol

GO!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Dont yall feel that the problem with our society today is that we are to relaxed on laws and discipline
people can get away with saying stuff online and in public and are not afraid of what the retributions may be
well they get the shit beat out of them one time for throwing rocks I believe it would stop
however calling the law is probably the best option
but I am damn sure the ass whoopin would definitely fix it


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Full Contact Fishing, Coming to a Dock near You.........


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tail Chaser said:


> Dont yall feel that the problem with our society today is that we are to relaxed on laws and discipline
> people can get away with saying stuff online and in public and are not afraid of what the retributions may be
> well they get the shit beat out of them one time for throwing rocks I believe it would stop
> however calling the law is probably the best option
> but I am damn sure the ass whoopin would definitely fix it


I think alot of people take things (and themselves) to seriously, If someone has an open seat some evening, I'd like to go along and see what ya'll are talking about......


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I think alot of people take things (and themselves) to seriously, If someone has an open seat some evening, I'd like to go along and see what ya'll are talking about......


Due to my work schedule, I fish dock lights almost exclusively. 

It has always been an enjoyable time. I frequently meet homeowners, and all of them have always been pleasant.

I have transitioned from conventional tackle to fly fishing equipment to specifically minimize the mis-thrown lures that end up on someone's dock or ping off someone's boat. It's a lot easier to control your distance and target with fly equipment.

To be honest, the actions of this particular homeowner really surprised me - I mean, what kind of individual thinks he has the "right" to throw chunks of concrete at another person for fishing? And hey, I'm not being a pussy here - I could have flown off the handle, picked up my pistol, and started shooting. But, I didn't - I just exchanged some pleasantries, backed away and let the asshat have a breakdown.

It wasn't really a big deal to me - I just wanted to get the word out that there was a new light on Escambia but to be careful of the home owner if you find it. A few people on here expressed a concern and so I call the law about it. 

The responding LEO was really cool about it and actually said they rarely get calls like this (Say's a lot about the homeowners!!!); but, said that when they do it's someone that probably recently purchased the home and isn't aware of the laws.

It's all good - I just wanted to warn y'all to be careful out there. You never know when you'll run across somebody that's having a bad day.

Also, wanted to post the law for everyone to see. We speculate a lot about what our rights are as fishermen and hunters. But, it was nice to see things spelled out.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tail Chaser said:


> Dont yall feel that the problem with our society today is that we are to relaxed on laws and discipline
> people can get away with saying stuff online and in public and are not afraid of what the retributions may be
> well they get the shit beat out of them one time for throwing rocks I believe it would stop
> however calling the law is probably the best option
> but I am damn sure the ass whoopin would definitely fix it


Sorry, but I'm an old fart and I'm not about to try and whoop somebody's ass. I will defend myself using the 2nd amendment only if necessary, and I didn't feel that my life was in danger at the time.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

well actually I was trying to say you did the right thing by calling the law
but if you ever need some fishing partners for the whoop ass part
I believe there are enough PFF'rs here that would be more than willing to help you out in that department :boxing:
plus steal your fishing spots 
good luck with it and hope you never have to deal with it again


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

JaYoung said:


> Are the fish hitting today?


They might be hitting my ICE CHEST I'm leaving at 2 AM. I am not fishing the Docks. I'm going where if anyone is complaining I can't hear them until my head come out of the water. No reports to follow.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Im with Gator...lets all go fish the sumbitch all night fri night!!! Imagine if he comes out and theres 10 boats fishing his dock...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

city people call the police.
country folks call the sheriff.
in pensacola we call the law.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

JB

I've fished those lights w/ you we never made much noise or even hung up on docks.
Sounds like he is happy to own a lil pc. of paradise and thinks his ownership extends to water under his dock.

I have a guy like that, he will walk out to the dock, not say a word, flip the lights off and leave.

Another option is to send the homeowner a copy of the FWC statue so he's informed.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You could have had him arrested for asssult. Take video next time.catchumup


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The fish are blasting bait tonight! Its cool to watch!


----------

